# Every Small Shooter Is A Pfs?



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]

This thought occurred to me recently - that every little shooter is a PFS?

This design was created by cutting the fork to pickled cucumbers and has its own characteristic size and shape. Then it began to evolve and now we have - "picklefork" formed with ......bottle opener, or even something else. (I made a few forks of different materials and do not know how to specify the - pfs or something else)
What do you think? is not it better to keep the name of the PFS for small slingmade of wood according to the Dgui's idea?

*[background=initial]

[/background]*[/background]


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Hasnt seemed to matter what the materials are... Dgui has featured a few composite designs on his youtube channel.
Not to mention that people have made them quite a bit thicker than 1/4 inch and still call them PFS.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I make a occasional small fork and they will never be called a pickle fork...


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

a pfs is a pfs , a small slingshot is not a pfs if it does not look like a pfs , any material whatever its still a pfs


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I'm talking[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]about[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)].[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Some look[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]very different[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]and[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]are called[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]PFS.[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]for example,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]are:[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15509-a-new-pfs-experiment/[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]looks great but like a [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]bottle[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]opener,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]should[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]be called the[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]BOS[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]?







[/background]


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I would call that a cool slingshot, but I wouldnt call that a PFS. However I do not make rules!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmm, I guess the way I think of a pfs is a SS that has a fork so small that you cannot shoot through the fork. Also they would need to be pocketable. Who invented the pfs?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Same here Setarip... Pretty sure that dgui invented this.
He certainly has been pushing the limits of forkless and nearly forkless shooting...

http://www.youtube.com/user/pfshooter?feature=watch


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It seems to be a trait of human nature to do things like this.

Small slingshots being called a PFS
Rotary tools being called a Dremels
Instant cameras being called Polarioids

And so on . . .


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

when i had the chance to talk with DGUI we did talk about all of his methods of shooting, including the pickle fork these are the namesake for the PFS














DGUI has his design, a very simple thin PFS because thats his preference. he told me he had people from around the world sending him their ideas of the pickle fork, thick, thin, other shaped, in talking with him he really did'nt have a "definition of a PFS? funny this subject comes up? the only thing i got from talking with him was it was his preferred method of shooting, so through our conversations the only real definition i got was the style, not a "tiny" sling, its obvious small vs PFS. below are variations of the pfs



































i was going to send this one to DGUI until ongoing conversation made him realize the lignum vitae would be very bad for his sinus's















so, i guess you could call a shoe a glove if you want, but the more people become interested in the PFS the more designs there will be, the same as the transformation of the basic whammo ss. so i guess why i call mine a PFS is because the forks can only be shot OTT and less than 3/4 spacing.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I would not use the name without DGUI's Approval. Pickle fork is the name he gave his. -- Tex


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Charles posted about a Guatemalan slingshot that looks like it has to be shot just like a pfs. 1/2" gap, just enough for ties


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Charles posted about a Guatemalan slingshot that looks like it has to be shot just like a pfs. 1/2" gap, just enough for ties


yes i remember that, i sometimes wonder which came first? he chicken or the egg? you guys called my first "Gatita" a guat, but it is just like jeorg's. the term PFS has become a universal term it seems, if you google the term and go to photos you get some interesting designs, i was looking for a wiki link? none yet. DGUI is the originator, but just like all inventions, sayings, once they become popular everything that follows is simply a compliment to the original.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

In my mind dgui's technique for shooting a PFS is as important as the hardware. Simple, no aiming, no hesitation. With practice it totally works. Even without any PFS / fork at all, utter simplicity.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> In my mind dgui's technique for shooting a PFS is as important as the hardware. Simple, no aiming, no hesitation. With practice it totally works. Even without any PFS / fork at all, utter simplicity.


i know i have also built and shot this model by his design, once i got the hang of it i passed it on to another member to try out since he also love the PFS







and this one


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I have shot a flatstrap more than any other shooter. My favorite!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> I have shot a flatstrap more than any other shooter. My favorite!


they are fun arent they!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Charles posted about a Guatemalan slingshot that looks like it has to be shot just like a pfs. 1/2" gap, just enough for ties


indeed, here they are


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have noticed everyone calling everything a PFS these days. Even if they are wildly different.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with Tex, the usage of the term Pickle Fork Shooter is Dgui's to use since he came up with it. I understand that many people are going to use it to describe small slingshots but it is really the name of dgui's specific design.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> I have noticed everyone calling everything a PFS these days. Even if they are wildly different.


curious? how many varieties of slingshots do you see? but are they still call them sling shots?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> I agree with Tex, the usage of the term Pickle Fork Shooter is Dgui's to use since he came up with it. I understand that many people are going to use it to describe small slingshots but it is really the name of dgui's specific design.


well for the record i specifically asked the question of DGUI. the simple fact i asked for permission kinda shocked him, he thanked me for asking, telling me only Tex and i ever had the kindness to ask his permission. DGUI actually loves sharing his ideas. my question to him was if it was ok to copy and share his ideas on this forum, including using link's to his video's and other bits of conversations we were talking about to better use the flatstrap shooter. his words were: everything we talked about except for some personal stuff was fine to publish, and his designs were meant to be shared, he loves teaching sharing, collecting, he knows he has quite a following of loyal DGUIists, in short he knows almost everything he does is in the public realm, and when he makes a new vid it is watched immediatly and what i gathered by our conversations is that it makes him happy.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I have noticed everyone calling everything a PFS these days. Even if they are wildly different.


This is me shooting my super-extended PFS







:


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

This leads me to ask....I have been calling my pocket shots "pfs" because I thought it was a general term. Even though we could say my inspiration came from one of dgui's ideas....because its my own variation would there be an issue taking credit for them? I want to pay respect to dgui for his idea and name, so I don't know what to make of this?


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I'm[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]a fan of[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]PFS,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Dgui[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]already[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]thanked[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]for[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]his idea and[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]done a lot of[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]forks[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]inspired[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]this[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]design,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]but I did[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]the[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]other[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)], and although[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I call it the[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]PFS[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]to[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]wonder if[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]they[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]are?[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]for example,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]are: mayby this is SHS (shop hanger shooter ?







[/background]


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Setarip said:


> This leads me to ask....I have been calling my pocket shots "pfs" because I thought it was a general term. Even though we could say my inspiration came from one of dgui's ideas....because its my own variation would there be an issue taking credit for them? I want to pay respect to dgui for his idea and name, so I don't know what to make of this?


While I think it is absurd to think you need permission to call your slingshot what you want, the PFS has it's own particular shape. At the same time I think it is also senseless to call every mini slinghot a PFS. The name says it all, a fancy fork for pickles. If it doesn't resemble a pickle fork, why are you calling it a pickle fork? How ridiculous would it be to call your U shaped slingshot a Tex Classic that hardly resembled it? Sure you can do it, but it does seem ignorant. But hey, you can go ahead and call your Chevy a Dodge if it makes you happy,


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

newconvert said:


> I have noticed everyone calling everything a PFS these days. Even if they are wildly different.


curious? how many varieties of slingshots do you see? but are they still call them sling shots?
[/quote]

Well obviously.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

mr.joel said:


> This leads me to ask....I have been calling my pocket shots "pfs" because I thought it was a general term. Even though we could say my inspiration came from one of dgui's ideas....because its my own variation would there be an issue taking credit for them? I want to pay respect to dgui for his idea and name, so I don't know what to make of this?


While I think it is absurd to think you need 
permission to call your slingshot what you want, the PFS is it's own particular shape. At the same time I think it is also senseless to call every mini slinghot a PFS. The name says it all, a fancy fork for pickles. If it doesn't resemble a pickle fork, why are you calling it a pickle fork? How ridiculous would it be to call your U shaped slingshot a Tex Classic that hardly resembled it? Sure you can do it, but it does seem ignorant. But hey, you can go ahead and call your Chevy a Dodge if it makes you happy,
[/quote]

I was thinking more along the lines of a "trademark" kind of name. I don't want to call mine a "pfs" if it's specifically meant to mean only one SS (dgui's)


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

You can't be cited for a trademark infringement unless you are selling the item. Even in California. Call it whatever yo want, if you want to change the name do it. You don't have to register it at the courthouse, what's the big deal?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I called mine the pfs specifically as dgui sent me the dimensions on youtube. The forks themselves are to his specifications. If I was to make another with a different shape fork then most likely I would generically call it a pickle fork, if it was an over the top of the forks shooter, just like i call a vacuum cleaner a 'hoover'

It seems like a generic name for a smaller, narrow forked slingshot. Personally I would be quite humbled if it was my own invention.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Jakerock said:


>


just watching that now... interesting


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

just watching that now... interesting








[/quote]

That just went up today. For lack of a literal definition of "what it is" I would say there is a definite consistency among the examples, yes?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

akmslingshots said:


> I called mine the pfs specifically as dgui sent me the dimensions on youtube. The forks themselves are to his specifications. If I was to make another with a different shape fork then most likely I would generically call it a pickle fork, if it was an over the top of the forks shooter, just like i call a vacuum cleaner a 'hoover'
> 
> It seems like a generic name for a smaller, narrow forked slingshot. Personally I would be quite humbled if it was my own invention.


It's really for Dgui to say, and us to abide by if we choose to do so. There are no stipulations in law to dictate what you call any item, again as long as you aren't selling it.

You can do it any way you want to, Bubba! I'm easier than he$$ to get along with!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Newconvert asked me to stop in and render an opinion as to the PFS term would apply. Yes it is my Original Design and the name PFS identifies it specific to basic shape and size. However as long as fellow shooters are making it in shape and in reasonable dimensions to The Original Pickle Fork Shooter then do refer to it as Pickle Fork. The PFS is now global and it's measurements are posted in drawing and in video so feel free to copy, but and if a vendor should make, market and sell the PFS it would be a courtesy to ask to copy and sell my Original Design and or use the PFS Identifying name and some have respectfully done so and sent me as a gift what they are selling.

The Pickle Fork Shooter for me is small with shallow forks that are too close together and ought to be shot over the top. The overall configuration of The Pickle Fork Shooter should be recognizable or readily identified with it's forks that are seemingly too close together. These are my general thoughts on it and as far as calling all small shooters Pickle Forks may be a misleading term. Just happened to do a video today having to do with Pickle Fork Shooter Variations but if you view this video you will notice that all the shooters displayed have the general same identifying shape or configuration even though differing from each other. I hope this helps to clarify the fact that all Pickle Fork Shooters are slingshots but not all slingshots are Pickle fork Shooters.

Glad to see the PF being enjoyed by some of you fellows and good shooting.
Dgui / pfshooter


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

dgui said:


> Newconvert asked me to stop in and render an opinion as to the PFS term would apply. Yes it is my Original Design and the name PFS identifies it specific to basic shape and size. However as long as fellow shooters are making it in shape and in reasonable dimensions to The Original Pickle Fork Shooter then do refer to it as Pickle Fork. The PFS is now global and it's measurements are posted in drawing and in video so feel free to copy, but and if a vendor should make, market and sell the PFS it would be a courtesy to ask to copy and sell my Original Design and or use the PFS Identifying name and some have respectfully done so and sent me as a gift what they are selling.
> 
> The Pickle Fork Shooter for me is small with shallow forks that are too close together and ought to be shot over the top. The overall configuration of The Pickle Fork Shooter should be recognizable or readily identified with it's forks that are seemingly too close together. These are my general thoughts on it and as far as calling all small shooters Pickle Forks may be a misleading term. Just happened to do a video today having to do with Pickle Fork Shooter Variations but if you view this video you will notice that all the shooters displayed have the general same identifying shape or configuration even though differing from each other. I hope this helps to clarify the fact that all Pickle Fork Shooters are slingshots but not all slingshots are Pickle fork Shooters.
> 
> ...


thanks for stopping by Darrell, the input on your design is much valued, take good care of yourself and keep posting those vids


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm waiting for the pickle to weigh in and settle this once and for all.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> I'm waiting for the pickle to weigh in and settle this once and for all.


the pickle wont last long its BBQ time


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

newconvert said:


> I'm waiting for the pickle to weigh in and settle this once and for all.


the pickle wont last long its BBQ time
[/quote]

thats what she said...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> I'm waiting for the pickle to weigh in and settle this once and for all.


the pickle wont last long its BBQ time
[/quote]

thats what she said...
[/quote]ya killin me!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

newcon- slingshot shooting is supposed to be fun . most of us are grown men enjoying a childhood fave into our second childhood, so why not have a few laughs along the way . 
 " How will i laugh tomorrow, if i cant even smile today." - S.T.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> newcon- slingshot shooting is supposed to be fun . most of us are grown men enjoying a childhood fave into our second childhood, so why not have a few laughs along the way .
> " How will i laugh tomorrow, if i cant even smile today." - S.T.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

dgui said:


> Newconvert asked me to stop in and render an opinion as to the PFS term would apply. Yes it is my Original Design and the name PFS identifies it specific to basic shape and size. However as long as fellow shooters are making it in shape and in reasonable dimensions to The Original Pickle Fork Shooter then do refer to it as Pickle Fork. The PFS is now global and it's measurements are posted in drawing and in video so feel free to copy, but and if a vendor should make, market and sell the PFS it would be a courtesy to ask to copy and sell my Original Design and or use the PFS Identifying name and some have respectfully done so and sent me as a gift what they are selling.
> 
> The Pickle Fork Shooter for me is small with shallow forks that are too close together and ought to be shot over the top. The overall configuration of The Pickle Fork Shooter should be recognizable or readily identified with it's forks that are seemingly too close together. These are my general thoughts on it and as far as calling all small shooters Pickle Forks may be a misleading term. Just happened to do a video today having to do with Pickle Fork Shooter Variations but if you view this video you will notice that all the shooters displayed have the general same identifying shape or configuration even though differing from each other. I hope this helps to clarify the fact that all Pickle Fork Shooters are slingshots but not all slingshots are Pickle fork Shooters.
> 
> ...


Sounds reasonable enough.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

this is great information. I put a post up the other day to find out what the definition of a PFS and this is really helpful. THANKS!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Setarip said:


> Same here Setarip... Pretty sure that dgui invented this.
> He certainly has been pushing the limits of forkless and nearly forkless shooting...
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...r?feature=watch


I think these characterizations are pretty well on the money. As Dgui has just pointed out, he set out the original design, and as long as the dimensions and characteristics do not stray too far from his design, it makes sense to call something a PFS. One of the essential characteristics is that the gap between the forks is too small to shoot through ... it is there to make it easy to tie the bands to the frame. The Guatemalan style slingshots are very old ... at least to the early 1900s. They were characterized by having "forks" not wide enough to shoot through, were (and are) shot by twisting the pouch and by flipping the slingshot. So the notion is not subject to patent.

I like compact slingshots. But I would certainly not characterize every small slingshot as a PFS. If it is small and the gap between the forks is too small to shoot through, then I am comfortable calling it a PFS. But even if a slingshot is small, if the gap between the forks is large enough to shoot through, then I do not think it makes sense to call it a PFS. But of course everyone can use the language as they see fit ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

